# need help analyzing



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

Part of my lawn in the front yard is lush green and the other half looks like it has some type of fungus / soil deficiency??? soil is clay type. Dug up a small section roots look very thin (hairy like) and not deep. I am scheduled for aeration and will over seed. However I think before I do that I need to correct this problem. I am submitting a pic. hopefully this might help in your diagnosis.


----------



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

how do I download a image . I clicked add image looks like it worked but no image. Im new to this site


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Have you had a soil test?


----------



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

going to use waypoint out of Memphis


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

leonkour said:


> going to use waypoint out of Memphis


A most excellent choice! I have used them for 2 years and very happy plus the have an app for phone...
Wish I could help you upload pics as that is crucial to getting feedback (my opinion). Hang in there as someone will come along with help on this...


----------



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

Ha got it. this should help6.9 MB lawn2.jpg Check Error


----------



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

6.9 MB lawn2.jpg Check Error


----------



## leonkour (May 17, 2019)

6.9 MB lawn2.jpg Check Error


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@leonkour the safari browser sometimes does work with the upload plugging. Try chrome or Firefox to upload.


----------

